# Has anyone read the new book on Maria Callas ("Maria by Callas" by Tom Volf)?



## mistymay (Jul 27, 2017)

*Has anyone read the new book on Maria Callas ("Maria by Callas" by Tom Volf)?*

Hello! I'm new here, I'm just wondering if anyone out there has had a chance to read "Maria by Callas" in her own words by Tom Volf yet? I'm interested in what other people have thought of this book.
:tiphat:


----------

